# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Web Attack: Malvertissement Websites Redirect 9

## Etor1952

Собственно в заголовке все.
Файлы прилагаю.
Хочу "помогите +", не нашел как оплатить картой.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

